# Commercial Snow Contracts



## SnowIsGood (Oct 19, 2005)

We all need to be very careful when expecting another snow management company to pay us. This is where we need to be proactive and make sure you are dealing with a reputable firm. Don't be afraid to call industry memberships for referrals and check with your local court house prothonotary's office -it's free and they will let you know if company you are going to work for has any judgements, liens or current suits against them. Unfortunately, just because a snow removal place may be large, it does not mean you will get paid. I have witnessed a few horror stories about contractors working on corporate accounts for snow removal places and simply not pay the guy doing the work - even though they (the snow removal place) have been paid. Becareful. It may take a little extra time to check into a company but it is well worth your while. _No contract is worth what it says if they don't pay/honor it._ If you are on the end of a "bad contract" (you doing the work and not getting paid) don't be afraid to contact a lawyer or your state Attorney General office (that's free). Have a Great Snow Season everyone!


----------

